# no more /proc/acpi/thermal_zone since Kernel 2.6.37 ?

## lixo1

Dear all,

I just discovered that my machine running kernel 2.6.37-r4 doesn't have anymore the /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ folder with the temperature file. So my system monitor - temperature (kde 4.4) is not able to output the temperature.

I just installed lm_sensors and it detects my i7 core temperatures without any problem (module coretemp). 

So, do you know if in kernel 2.6.37 they removed this folder? 

How can I obtain the thermal_zone temperature for my kde widget?

Thanks for information.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Depending on module(s) loaded

for my system

K10 monitor

/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/device/temp1_input 

F71889 monitor chip

/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/temp1_input

/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/temp2_input

/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/fan1_input

----------

## lixo1

Ok, thanks.

If someone want to use the kde temperature monitor, you should have installed lm_sensors and add it to USE, recompiling ksysguard.

----------

## richard.scott

I have no /proc/acpi/thermal_zone folder either... I'm not using X so it has nothing to do with KDE.

The system works fine (and has a /proc/acpi/thermal_zone folder) for kernel 2.6.36.x, but in 2.6.37 its not there.

I've used the same config from 2.6.36 to compile 2.6.37 and its no longer there.

----------

## elko

It is kernel related issue. Look for /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp and similar files instead. The location in /proc was depracated for some time.

----------

